# My Betta Boys



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Here are my guys


----------



## plummie (Apr 25, 2005)

Aww they all look happy and healthy!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

wow :!:


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Wahhh! I saw about 4 bettas at the pet store that look like yours...crowntail (red and almost purple), an electric blue betta, red and blue of the standard pet variety, and there was a honest to god half moon there too. I'm moving though, and couldn't do anything about them in their nastly little 8 oz cups.

Yours certainly are happy and healthy. Keep up the good work


----------



## helen623 (Apr 6, 2005)

thats why i hardly ever go in to pet stores.  all the tanks are overcrowded and the bettas are in 8 oz cups only filled 1/3 of the way.  they can't even flare cause the water only barely covers their bodies.  its so sad. i want to save them all 
cool fish ravekiss! i luv your CTs!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2005)

dang........ the SUNSHINE look Awsome


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Those are beautiful fish. Once I'm done moving, I think I'll start a betta tank with a nice setup. I just don't want to get one and stress it to death by transporting it. I saved mine from the pet store last time, and this time I will definately look for a breeder. Although the one I saw at the store a couple weeks back was a beautiful specimin. Poor fish.


----------

